# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المكتبة العامة >  >  خدعة هرمجدن

## أحمد طه

*للكاتب محمد اسماعيل المقدم
أما بعد...
فقد شاع في السنوات الأخيرة ظاهرة محدثة، وهي الخوض في علامات آخر
.( الزمان، وأشراط الساعة بأسلوب حافل بالتجاوزات والمآخذ 
تحميل الكتاب من 
هنا
http://www.4shared.com/get/cnZEJlF4/_online.html
*

----------

